# HGVC billing change?



## PClapham (Jan 31, 2006)

Before this year we always got a bill the combined mf and hgvc membership.  This year they were separate bills.  This is for platinum 2 br at the Hilton Las Vegas-$610.28 and membership $85.  Have others gotten this billing change?
Thanks
Anita

ps I'm wondering if this is a way of raising the cost.  ?


----------

